# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Organon (Pakistan) Deca-Durabolin -real or fake???

## BennyLom

Pictures of vials and packaging included. Basically these are in a small box of three. Each vial containing 100mg/1ml.

Are they real or fake?

----------


## BennyLom

Anybody???

----------


## MANDELBROT27

They look real to me.why do you suppect they are not legit ive bought this product in India and Thailand and look the same.The box is stuffed with cotton wool?

----------


## methan

g2g check out my post regarding this new version of karach  :Wink: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=409956

----------


## schrodinger123

I agree. Your Pakistan Deca looks like my Pakistan Sustanon that I just got in last week from a trusted supplier. My guess is that Organon has a new manufacturer making some of their products. Note the low batch number, meaning that you got some from one of their early batches. Also, the ML (manufacturer license?) number is the same for your deca and my sustanon. Now I could be wrong, but I think each of us is sitting on legit gear from a new Organon manufacturer: Pharmatec, OBS, or something of that nature...


Follow methan's link to see pics of my sus packaged similarly to your deca....

----------


## methan

> I agree. Your Pakistan Deca looks like my Pakistan Sustanon that I just got in last week from a trusted supplier. My guess is that Organon has a new manufacturer making some of their products. Note the low batch number, meaning that you got some from one of their early batches. Also, the ML (manufacturer license?) number is the same for your deca and my sustanon. Now I could be wrong, but I think each of us is sitting on legit gear from a new Organon manufacturer: Pharmatec, OBS, or something of that nature...
> 
> 
> Follow methan's link to see pics of my sus packaged similarly to your deca....


these new amps are made by Pharmatec before it was Abott labs...

----------


## PT

yea they look good

----------


## outofguessing

Just got the same Deca u had ...wanted to ask how was it?? if u still remember that's good and appreciated... I used to have the Egyptian ones and that Paki stuff look shit to me (packing and all).. hope they were good :Hmmmm: 
thx

----------


## Maximm

this is very good products so you could stop worry about it, i think egyptians is much more easy to get fake 0r at least it was a case a few years ago

----------


## AnabolicJ

look good to go

----------


## Builder150

Hi guys any one still here,

the pharmatic showed me OBS brand deca in 100ml vial. I dont know if its deca or some thing else filled in the vial.

----------


## Rida5d

The organons I have are 50 mg/ml

----------


## wmaousley

> Pictures of vials and packaging included. Basically these are in a small box of three. Each vial containing 100mg/1ml.
> 
> Are they real or fake?


OBS is the manufacturer

----------


## Builder150

yes rida5d a friend told me organon is only available in 50mg these days.

yes obs is registered but are they real in pharmacy !

----------


## Rida5d

> yes rida5d a friend told me organon is only available in 50mg these days.
> 
> yes obs is registered but are they real in pharmacy !




I live in a country where I can get the pharm grade from any pharmacy ..
The only steroids available are testosterone and deca ..
I know and 100% sure that the real organons available comes in 50 mg/ml ..
If there is a 100 mg/ml and real, them I'm not aware of , could be..

----------


## Builder150

today i purchased 50mg deca ampules X 10 made by Pharmytics under registered license form organon netherland. They look real from every aspect.

----------


## Rida5d

> today i purchased 50mg deca ampules X 10 made by Pharmytics under registered license form organon netherland. They look real from every aspect.



I really dunno if there is a difference between pharm grade and reliable ugl as I never ever tried those..
ONE thing I know , injecting 400-500 mg / week , while the ampule is 50 mg / ml is a REAL PAIN IN THE ASS.

----------

